# 400 amp service 2 panel ?



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Where in this scenario is the service disconnect? As far as wire size to the panel. You could feed it with any wire sized for the connected load.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

zss42002 said:


> i am currently wiring a restaurant that has 2 apartments above the main floor. i did underground service split the elec. by using meter mod 3. i have a pad mount transformer feeding it and 2 100 amp breakers/ meters for the apartments and one 400 amp breaker for the restaurant.
> 
> For the restaurant i have a 400 amp main lug panel with only 42 circuits in it. i know i am going to be using more than 42 circuits so i want to put in a 200 amp sub panel but i cant get a 200 amp snap in breaker biggest i can get is 125 amps. so i was thinking to put in another 400 amp main lug panel and parallel it off the feed that's feeding the 400 amp panel. it would look nicer to put 2 big 400 amp panels side by side rather than one big 400 amp panel and a smaller 100 amp panel on the side.
> 
> ...


 

If you're on 08, the 42 circuit rule went away, so you can get a 60 space or bigger. Or, get a feed thru panel, and feed a second one, or run a second set of feeders for your second panel. All are good options


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> If you're on 08, the 42 circuit rule went away, so you can get a 60 space or bigger. Or, get a feed thru panel, and feed a second one, or run a second set of feeders for your second panel. All are good options



Yeah that is right.



> *408.54 Maximum Number of Overcurrent Devices.*
> A panelboard shall be provided with physical means to prevent the
> installation of more overcurrent devices than that number for
> which the panelboard was designed, rated, and listed.
> ...


----------



## zss42002 (Feb 17, 2008)

backstay- the disconnects are at the meter via breakers

mcclary- i already purchased a ge 42ckt 400 amp snap in style panel and feeding it with parallel 600mcm al. so i dont wanna return it and get a feed through panel or a bigger one.

im probably gonna go the way i thought of first. getting quad lugs on the first panel and feeding the second panel. 

now to throw in the mix the customer wants to in the future possibly put in a generator so i was thinking to get a 400 amp auto transfer switch and wiring it in now so i dont have to bug the service wires after/down the road. is this a good idea??


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you really should think out a service before you start buying parts. it's a whole lot cheaper buying everything in one shot.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

I just ordered a panel with sub feed lugs. supply house said 6 weeks, due to the holidays.


----------

